# Redwood Burl bowl



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 22, 2014)

This is a piece from Greg @ Treecycle Hardwoods. Website exchange for wood! Hopefully getting sold tomorrow night at my bowl show. 6" across and 3 3/4" high. Tung oil & paste wax finish.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2014)

That is a very nice bowl! Great work!


----------



## ironman123 (May 22, 2014)

Nice grain pattern, nice bowl. Good luck on the show.

Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 22, 2014)

I like it! Did it turn easily for ya? I have only turned pens and stoppers from redwood and really like it. I need to set aside some time for a bowl.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 22, 2014)

Nice Bowl ! Hope the show is a great success !!!


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 22, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I like it! Did it turn easily for ya? I have only turned pens and stoppers from redwood and really like it. I need to set aside some time for a bowl.


 
It turned very easily. It is a great wood to turn. The workshop is covered in red dust, but it was worth it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 22, 2014)

Bowlguy_in_PA said:


> It turned very easily. It is a great wood to turn. The workshop is covered in red dust, but it was worth it.


LOL! Mine too! I have processed a bunch of it and everything in the shop is red. I have more if you wanted another box otherwise I will get another one put together for you this weekend of other woods.


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 22, 2014)

Throw one of those in the box. I really liked that wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 22, 2014)

10-4 will do


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2014)

Cool piece!


----------



## David813 (May 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Terry Summerville (May 23, 2014)

Very nice colors in the grain!


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 23, 2014)

This bowl sold in 45 minutes once I posted it to Facebook. Yay social media!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 23, 2014)

... and I took it to the show tonight to show it off and I could have sold 5 more JUST LIKE IT. ... hint, hint Greg ... ha ha ha


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 23, 2014)

Lol! Ok I will put another box together.


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2014)

Nice bowl Dave! Did you build Greg's current website?


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (May 23, 2014)

No - putting a spiffy, brand new one together.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## BarbS (May 23, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2014)

Not sure I would have classified that one as a 'burl', the grain has some nice compression/fiddle though.
Congrats on the fast sale! I too have moved a few bowls through Facebook. Even started a FB page for Arkansas Wood Turners to advertise their stuff(it's not just for Arkansas folks though, guess everyone can join).



Scott (tung and wax mixed?) B


----------

